# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المعنى الإجمالي لحديث " رب أشعث أغبر ذي طمرين لا يؤبه له لو أقسم على الله لأبره ".

## حسن التمام

قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : " رب أشعث أغبر ذي طمرين لا يؤبه له لو أقسم على الله لأبره "
*فهذا عبد مطيع لله عزّ وجلّ ممتثل لأوامره قد حقق العبودية الصحيحة فلا يذل نفسه إلا لمولاه وهو متعلق به وحده فلا يرجو أحدًا سواه ، فيطلب من الله تعالى فيعطيه , لأنه عبد الله عز وجل , وآتاه الله تعالى خصالاً وخصائص في العبادة والورع وسلامة القلب ، فترتقي ثقته بالله عز وجل إلى درجة أنه يقسم على الله تعالى لثقته بالله عز وجل واستقامته على دينه ، وقوة توكله عليه سبحانه , وإحسانه في العبادة، تجعله يقسم على الله عز وجل , وهذه هي الثقة المطلقة بالله عز وجل , وإحساناً في ظنه بالله عز وجل , قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : "كونوا جدد القلوب، خلقان الثياب، سرج الليل، مصابيح الظلام، تعرفون في أهل السماء، وتخفون على أهل الأرض ".*
*فالأشعث : الملبد الشعر المغبر غير مدهون ولا مرجل , ومدفوع بالأبواب أي لا قدر له عند الناس فهم يدفعونه لا جاه له عندهم لكن له عند الله كرامة ومنزلة ، فلو أقسم على الله لأبره، لو قال: والله لا يكون كذا لم يكن، والله ليكونن كذا لكان , لو أقسم على الله لأبره لكرامته عند الله عز وجل
 ومنزلته .*
* روى البخاري  (6447) من حديث سهل بن سعد الساعدي :* 
*" أنه مر رجل من فقراء المسلمين على النبي يوما فقال النبي لأصحابه: ( ما تقولون في هذا ؟ ) ، فقالوا : رجل من فقراء المسلمين ، هذا والله حرى إن خطب ألا يزوج ، وإن شفع ألا يشفع ، ثم مر رجل آخر من الأشراف ، فقال : ( ما تقولون في هذا ؟ ) ، قالوا: رجل من أشراف القوم هذا والله حرى إن خطب أن ينكح ، وإن شفع أن يشفع ، فأشار النبي على الرجل الفقير الأول فقال :*
* ( والله هذا خير من ملء الأرض من مثل هذا ) .*
*فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رجلاً من الأشراف , من أصحاب الوجاهة والسؤدد والسيادة في المجتمع يمر في طرقات المدينة والنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بين أصحابه فقال:* 
*(ما تقولون في هذا ؟ قالوا: رجل من أشراف القوم هذا والله حرى إن خطب أن ينكح ، وإن شفع أن يشفع ) وذلك لأنه وجيه وعظيم في قومه، فإذا ذهب إلى بيت أحد  ليخطب ابنتهم  لحري به أن يقبل طلبه وألا يرد , وإن شفع لأحد أن تقبل شفاعته فيه .*
*ولما (مر رجل من فقراء المسلمين) وهو من أهل الابتذال والمسكنة والفقر (فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : ما تقولون في هذا؟! فقالوا : رجل من فقراء المسلمين ، هذا والله حرى إن خطب ألا يزوج ، وإن شفع ألا يشفع.*
*فأشار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله سلم على الرجل الفقير فقال :* 
*( والله هذا خير من ملء الأرض من مثل هذا ) .*
*أي: أشهد أن هذا الفقير المبتذل خير من ملء الأرض من الرجل الذي قلتم عنه إنه لحري إذا تكلم أن يسمع، وإذا نكح أن ينكح , لأن المفاضلة بين الخلق في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هي بتقوى الله عز وجل وبقوّة يقين العبد بربه ، فكان هذا من عباد الله المخلصين ، وإن الكرامة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى بالتقوى : {إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ} , لا أغناكم، ولا أكثركم أولادًا، ووجاهة , ولا نسباً، وإنما الخيرية في الدنيا والآخرة متعلقة بتقوى المرء وحسن عبادته ، وإن الله تعالى يكرم العباد كما قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :*
* (رب رجل أشعث أغبر مدفوع بالأبواب لو أقسم على الله لأبره) أي: رب رجل أشعث أغبر لو أنه ذهب إلى قوم لدفعوه عن بابهم، وعن بيتهم، لا يريدونه؛ لأنه معرة بالنسبة لهم.*
*أيقال: فلان المبتذل الفقير دخل عند فلان؟! هذا العبد عنده بين جنباته من الإيمان والتقوى ما يزن الجبال، ولذلك فضله الله تعالى على كثير من العباد ، وجعل له كرامة وعلامة تدل على تقواه وهي: (أنه لو أقسم على الله لأبره).*
*وهذا العبد عيشه عيش الفقراء وله في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أسوة حسنة , فإن سيد الأولين والآخرين صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان عيشه عيش الفقراء، كأكثر الأنبياء والصديقين والصالحين .*
*قال الحافظ في "الفتح" 11/ 278 :"السيادة بمجرد الدنيا لا أثر لها وإنما الاعتبار في ذلك بالآخرة كما تقدم أن العيش عيش الآخرة وأن الذي يفوته الحظ من الدنيا يعاض عنه بحسنة الآخرة ففيه فضيلة للفقر كما ترجم به ... ".*
*وروى أحمد 5/ 157 و 170 , وابن أبي شيبة 13/ 222 , وابن حبان (681) بإسناد صحيح من حديث أبي ذر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : "يا أبا ذر، ارفع بصرك فانظر أرفع رجل تراه في المسجد " قال: فنظرت، فإذا رجل جالس عليه حلة، قال: فقلت: هذا. قال: فقال: "يا أبا ذر، ارفع بصرك فانظر أوضع رجل تراه في المسجد قال: "فنظرت، فإذا رجل ضعيف عليه أخلاق، قال: فقلت: هذا. قال: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "والذي نفسي بيده، لهذا أفضل عند الله يوم القيامة من قراب الأرض مثل هذا ".*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" 2/ 384-387 : " جاء عن بعض السلف أنه قال: إذا أحب أحدكم أن يعلم كيف منزلته عند الله؟ فلينظر كيف منزلة الله من قلبه؟ فإن الله ينزل العبد من نفسه حيث أنزله العبد من قلبه. وروي مرفوعا من حديث أيوب بن عبد الله بن خالد بن صفوان عن جابر بن عبد الله رواه أبو يعلى الموصلي وابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الذكر ولهذا قال أبناء يعقوب: {نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسحاق} فإن ألوهية الله متفاوتة في قلوبهم على درجات عظيمة تزيد وتنقص ويتفاوتون فيها تفاوتا لا ينضبط طرفاه حتى قد ثبت في الصحيح " عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حق شخصين: هذا خير من ملء الأرض من مثل هذا " ,  فصار واحد من الآدميين خيرا من ملء الأرض من بني جنسه؛ وهذا تباين عظيم لا يحصل مثله في سائر الحيوان , وإلى هذا المعنى أشار من قال: " ما سبقكم أبو بكر بفضل صلاة ولا صيام ولكن بشيء وقر في قلبه ". وهو اليقين والإيمان. ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "وزنت بالأمة فرجحت ثم وزن أبو بكر بالأمة فرجح ثم وزن عمر بالأمة فرجح ثم رفع الميزان" , وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه عنه الصديق "أيها الناس: سلوا الله اليقين والعافية فلم يعط أحد بعد اليقين خيرا من العافية" رواه الترمذي والنسائي في اليوم والليلة وابن ماجه وقال رقبة بن مصقلة للشعبي: " رزقك الله اليقين الذي لا تسكن النفوس إلا إليه ولا يعتمد في الدين إلا عليه ". وفي كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد عن سيار، وحدثنا جعفر، عن عمران القصير قال " قال موسى: يا رب أين أجدك؟ قال: يا موسى عند المنكسرة قلوبهم من أجلي أقترب إليها كل يوم شبرا؛ ولولا ذلك لاحترقت قلوبهم" .* 
*وقد يتوسع في العبارة عن هذا المعنى حتى يقال: ما في قلبي إلا الله ما عندي إلا الله كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح عن الله عز وجل: أما علمت أن عبدي فلانا مرض؟ فلو عدته لوجدتني عنده "*
* ويقال: ساكن في القلب يعمره ... لست أنساه فأذكره*
*ويقال:مثالك في عيني وذكراك في فمي ... ومثواك في قلبي فأين تغيب؟*
*وهذا القدر يقوى قوة عظيمة حتى يعبر عنه بالتجلي والكشف ونحو ذلك باتفاق العقلاء ويحصل معه القرب منه كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد" وقال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي ( من تقرب إلي شبرا تقربت إليه ذراعا) . لكن هل في تقرب العبد إلى الله حركة إلى الله أو إلى بعض الأماكن؟ اتفقوا على أنه قد تحصل حركة بدن العبد إلى بعض الأمكنة المشرفة التي يظهر فيها الإيمان بالله من معرفته وذكره وعبادته كالحج إلى بيته والقصد إلى مساجده ومنه قول* 
*إبراهيم: {إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين} ".

**وكتب 
أبو سامي العبدان
حسن التمام
الثالث من صفر 1437 من هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------

